# ColorPicker problem



## DeeDee0815 (27. Jan 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen kleinen ColorPicker geschrieben:


```
package tools;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.JColorChooser;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.border.BevelBorder;

public class ColorPicker extends JPanel {
   private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
   
   private Color newColor;
   
   public ColorPicker(final JDialog owner, final String title, final Color initialColor) {
      this.setBorder(BorderFactory.createBevelBorder(BevelBorder.LOWERED, Color.WHITE, Color.GRAY));
      this.setBackground(initialColor);
      this.addMouseListener(new MouseListener() {
         public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent event) {
            newColor = JColorChooser.showDialog(owner, title, ColorPicker.this.getColor());
            if (newColor != null) {
               ColorPicker.this.setColor(newColor);
            }
         }

         public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent event) {
            
         }

         public void mouseExited(MouseEvent event) {
            
         }

         public void mousePressed(MouseEvent event) {
            
         }

         public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent event) {
            
         }
      });
   }
   
   public void setColor(Color newColor) {
      this.setBackground(newColor);
   }
   
   public Color getColor() {
      return this.getBackground();
   }
   
   public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
      return new Dimension(25, 25);
   }
}
```

Da mir das aber zu Themaunabhängig war, habe ich das Ganze ein bisschen umgeschrieben und in einen Button umgewandelt:


```
package tools;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JColorChooser;
import javax.swing.JDialog;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class ColorPicker extends JButton {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private JPanel display;

	private Color newColor;

	public ColorPicker(final JDialog owner, final String title,
			final Color initialColor) {
		display = new JPanel();
		display.setBackground(initialColor);
		display.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(32, 32));
		add(display);
		addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
				newColor = JColorChooser.showDialog(owner, title,
						ColorPicker.this.getColor());
				if (newColor != null) {
					ColorPicker.this.setColor(newColor);
				}
			}
		});
	}

	public void setColor(Color newColor) {
		display.setBackground(newColor);
	}

	public Color getColor() {
		return display.getBackground();
	}

	public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
		return display.getMinimumSize();
	}

	public Dimension getMinimumSize() {
		return display.getMinimumSize();
	}
}
```

Das Problem dabei: Bei dem MetalLookAndFeel wird keine Farbe angezeigt: Der Button bleibt leer. Beim SystemLookAndFeel (zumindest bei GTK+) funktioniert alles wunderbar. Jemand eine Idee, wie man das lösen könnte?

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## Marco13 (28. Jan 2008)

public class ColorPicker *extends JButton {*
   public ColorPicker(final JDialog owner, final String title, final Color initialColor) {
*      display = new JPanel();
      add(display);*

Du fügst da wirklich ein JPanel zu einem Button hinzu?  :shock: (Wundert mich jetzt, wenn da überhaupt was sinnvolles rauskommt....) Sollte es nicht reichen, einfach den Hintergrund des Buttons auf die jeweilige Farbe zu setzen?


----------



## DeeDee0815 (28. Jan 2008)

Hi Marco13,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort: Das Problem wird dadurch aber umgekehrt.


```
package tools;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JColorChooser;
import javax.swing.JDialog;

public class ColorPicker extends JButton {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private Color newColor;

	public ColorPicker(final JDialog owner, final String title, final Color initialColor) {
		setBackground(initialColor);
		setMinimumSize(new Dimension(32, 32));
		addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
				newColor = JColorChooser.showDialog(owner, title,
						ColorPicker.this.getColor());
				if (newColor != null) {
					ColorPicker.this.setColor(newColor);
				}
			}
		});
	}

	public void setColor(Color newColor) {
		setBackground(newColor);
	}

	public Color getColor() {
		return getBackground();
	}

	public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
		return getMinimumSize();
	}
}
```

Dies müsste ja deinem Vorschlag entsprechen: Jetzt funktioniert alles bei MetalLookAndFeel perfekt, bei GTKLookAndFeel tritt nun aber das Problem auf, was vorher bei Metal aufgetreten war: Der Button bleibt leer.

Ich sehe die einzige Lösung darin ein quadrahtisches Icon in der entsprechenden Farbe auf den Button zu setzten. Also mit setIconImage. Dazu wäre es schön wenn Du, oder jemand anders, mir erklären könnte, wie man ein Bild, welches man einem Button hinzufügen kann, erstellen kann: Und zwar einfarbig in einer bestimmten Größe.

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2008)

Überschreib doch einfach paintComponent  ???:L


----------



## DeeDee0815 (28. Jan 2008)

Hi Wildcard,

nun ich kann paintComponent überschreiben: Ich weiß aber nicht so recht, wie das das Problem lösen soll... Wie soll ich denn dann da die Farbe zeichnen. Meinst Du, ich soll einfach ein farbiges Rechteck zeichnen, oder was? Fehlt dann nicht der eigentliche Button und ich habe nur noch einen Farbklecks...?

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## DeeDee0815 (1. Feb 2008)

Hallo? Redet noch jemand mit mir? ;-)


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

ColorPickerDemo.jar (Quellcode im jar)
Und noch ein Beispiel: ColorButton.jar (Quellcode im jar)


----------



## DeeDee0815 (1. Feb 2008)

Hi André,

vielen Dank, das hatte ich gesucht. Genauer gesagt, die Sache mit dem "ColorIcon" in der tools.ColorPickerDemo der ColorPickerDemo.jar.

Für alle, die es interessiert, oder die es gebrauchen können, hier die fertige Klasse:


```
package tools;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.Icon;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JColorChooser;
import javax.swing.JDialog;

public class ColorPicker extends JButton {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private Color newColor;
	
	private Color currentColor;

	public ColorPicker(final JDialog owner, final String title, final Color initialColor) {
		currentColor = initialColor;
		setIcon(new ColorIcon());
		setMinimumSize(new Dimension(32, 32));
		addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event) {
				newColor = JColorChooser.showDialog(owner, title, currentColor);
				if (newColor != null) {
					ColorPicker.this.setColor(newColor);
				}
			}
		});
	}

	public void setColor(Color newColor) {
		currentColor = newColor;
		this.repaint();
	}

	public Color getColor() {
		return currentColor;
	}

	public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
		return getMinimumSize();
	}
	
	class ColorIcon implements Icon {
		public int getIconHeight() {
			return ColorPicker.this.getPreferredSize().height;
		}

		public int getIconWidth() {
			return ColorPicker.this.getPreferredSize().width;
		}

		public void paintIcon(Component component, Graphics graphics, int x, int y) {
			graphics.setColor(currentColor);
			graphics.fillRect(x + 5, y + 5, getIconWidth() - 10, getIconHeight() - 10);
		}
	}
}
```

Also nochmal vielen Dank an André Uhres: Echt cool, dass Du Dir so viel Mühe für mich gemacht hast!

MfG
DeeDee0815


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2008)

DeeDee0815 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi André,
> 
> vielen Dank, das hatte ich gesucht. Genauer gesagt, die Sache mit dem "ColorIcon" in der tools.ColorPickerDemo der ColorPickerDemo.jar.
> 
> ...


----------

